# Hobbes earns his first obedience title



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Sapphires Come Dance with Me Delaney "Hobbes" entered his first obedience trial on June 20, 2020. He was entered twice that day and passed his first class. He was entered twice the following day and passed both, to earn the Starter Novice title from the Companion Dog Sports Program (CDSP) on his 9-month birthday.

We're signed up to take Novice classes on Friday mornings, masks and all.

Here's his title run:
Hobbes in Starter Novice, Judy Richardson judging.

If you do Facebook, he has his own page: Hobbes Delaney

Here's our title photo, with both judges he qualified under.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Masks and all htat is a really nice picture. It gives me hope that somehow I will be able to get somewhere with Javelin and to finish RACh with Lily. I do train at least half of my time with a mask on. Neither of them seems to care too much.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Masks and all htat is a really nice picture. It gives me hope that somehow I will be able to get somewhere with Javelin and to finish RACh with Lily. I do train at least half of my time with a mask on. Neither of them seems to care too much.


None of the dogs seemed to be bothered by masks. We didn't have to crate in our vehicles, there was enough room in the crating area for the small turnout to still stay 6 feet apart. There was hand sanitizer everywhere and disinfecting wipes in the tiny bathroom.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Bravi tutti! All the more impressive given his age.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Liz said:


> Bravi tutti! All the more impressive given his age.


I gotta tell you, my first poodle Neely (still with us at 8 years old) couldn't have done it. I wouldn't even consider putting him in off-leash rally classes until he was well past 2 years old. It was like "the brains haven't been shipped yet." He's still a social butterfly in the ring. 😛


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

mvhplank said:


> I gotta tell you, my first poodle Neely (still with us at 8 years old) couldn't have done it. I wouldn't even consider putting him in off-leash rally classes until he was well past 2 years old. It was like "the brains haven't been shipped yet." He's still a social butterfly in the ring. 😛


In her first obedience class, Mia and a Chinese Crested Powderpuff named Tango had a very public, and very illicit love affair. I gave them their couple name, "Mango." The other owners were not amused.

Hobbes must be a very calm boy. No doubt that Neely helped you hone your training skills, as well. Really, very well done.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Liz said:


> In her first obedience class, Mia and a Chinese Crested Powderpuff named Tango had a very public, and very illicit love affair. I gave them their couple name, "Mango." The other owners were not amused.
> 
> Hobbes must be a very calm boy. No doubt that Neely helped you hone your training skills, as well. Really, very well done.


Ha! I keep a suspicious eye on both the boys, since they are intact. Thank goodness, they are best pals.

You better believe that Neely made me really learn how to train and how to keep my wits in the ring as a handler! But I'm not sure the "easy" dogs teach you as much. Hobbes is an _extremely _fast learner, so I have to be very sure that what I teach him is what I want.

I have to add that CDSP lets you encourage your dog while in the ring. I don't think he's ready for AKC Beginner Novice, but I might try him in Rally Novice, if I can find a trial.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Very impressive way to celebrate his 9 month birthday. Congratulations🎊,mask and all.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Wow Hobbes!!! Very impressive!!!!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Super Good Job Hobbes!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

mvhplank said:


> But I'm not sure the "easy" dogs teach you as much. Hobbes is an _extremely _fast learner, so I have to be very sure that what I teach him is what I want.


So true -- both statements. It's the hard dogs who teach you the most, and sometimes they are very difficult lessons.

On a brighter note, who among us hasn't inadvertently taught our poodle the wrong thing, lol? I recall a recent thread that grew quite long with all of the stories of our mistakes because our dogs are _so_ _quick_ to form associations. And when you have an especially bright poodle, watch out!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Liz said:


> So true -- both statements. It's the hard dogs who teach you the most, and sometimes they are very difficult lessons.
> 
> On a brighter note, who among us hasn't inadvertently taught our poodle the wrong thing, lol? I recall a recent thread that grew quite long with all of the stories of our mistakes because our dogs are _so_ _quick_ to form associations. And when you have an especially bright poodle, watch out!


*True that!*


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

mvhplank said:


> I gotta tell you, my first poodle Neely (still with us at 8 years old) couldn't have done it. I wouldn't even consider putting him in off-leash rally classes until he was well past 2 years old. It was like "the brains haven't been shipped yet." He's still a social butterfly in the ring. 😛


Lol! This gives me hope for Peggy. 

Congratulations to you and Hobbes! A job very well done!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Lol! This gives me hope for Peggy.
> 
> Congratulations to you and Hobbes! A job very well done!


Good luck! It's good to have a goal.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Well done, Hobbes! He’s off to a very impressive start.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow! Congratulations! That's fantastic. At 9 months Noelle was a living pinball, bouncing here and there and couldn't pass the CGC. Wonderful job to the both of you. Yay!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

mvhplank said:


> I gotta tell you, my first poodle Neely (still with us at 8 years old) couldn't have done it. I wouldn't even consider putting him in off-leash rally classes until he was well past 2 years old. It was like "the brains haven't been shipped yet." He's still a social butterfly in the ring. 😛


Congratulations!! 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉


Sisko just got his brains shipped not too long ago 😀


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Wow! Congratulations! That's fantastic. At 9 months Noelle was a living pinball, bouncing here and there and couldn't pass the CGC. Wonderful job to the both of you. Yay!


Thanks, Marie/Click! As I've said elsewhere in this thread, Neely couldn't have titled in anything at 9 months. I think "pinball" is a good description! 

Hobbes has an entirely different personality--I would call him "aloof," so every time he meets someone new, I give the new person a treat to offer him. I don't want him shying away from people. He was a skilled collar-dodger when he came to live with me at about 4 and a half months. The upside to getting an older puppy is that he arrived entirely housebroken!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations! Quite a feat at nine months of age!


----------



## Imbirr (Jul 11, 2020)

Mvhplank - I'm interested in getting a brindle pup from the same breeder and would love to see some more pics of Hobbes in different lighting/ different activities, etc. Also - you've mentioned that he's a super fast learner and somewhat aloof. Any other notable characteristics? Cuddly, barker, high prey drive, etc.?


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

If you like, you can visit his Facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/hobbes.delaney.5. There are pictures and videos. I'd say he's looking less brown in the body and more black and silver, which is how Wendy registered his color with AKC. I was puzzled, but she explained that brindles appear to change color depending on their age and how short and fresh their clip is. He is genetically sable (with a copy from each parent) but it only seems to express on his head and ears. I have a little graphic on his Facebook page showing his color genetics results.

I'm keeping his body clipped a bit short to better define the stripes. A sporting clip is allowed in UKC; his color is a DQ in AKC conformation anyway, as you would know.

He has been barking at dogs at a distance, especially if they pull on the leash--actually my other poodle Neely does that too. I think they think the other dogs are rude and out of control. I don't disagree.  He doesn't want anything to do with people he doesn't know who come to visit me. But he will warm up if they give him cookies. I actually like that better than Neely's tendency to run up and jump on his friends--even at age 8.5!

Hobbes is pretty cuddly, travels well in the crate, and was perfectly housebroken when I picked him up at 4.5 months. He will startle at loud noises but recovers quiclkly. He wasn't bothered by the recent fireworks going off a couple of blocks away.

He caught my attention with his first picture on Facebook and I just couldn't get him out of my head. I think you'll like Wendy's puppies!


----------

